# Is there a Mpeg 4 receiver out there?



## spikor (Aug 12, 2008)

Is there a Mpeg 4 Receiver out there Dual Output ( TV 1, TV 2 ) I do not care IF it is HD or not. What do I look for? A 322 or Newer Model etc. besides a 222 that you have to pay $14 extra for per month. X 2 because I have 2 thats $28 extra per month that I can save. I do not mind paying some but $28 extra is a little too much.What is the breakdown per receiver? Dollar wise per Month on receivers would like a Dual receiver so I do not have to Authorize 4 More receivers etc. But IF needed I will run more Wires and use a Dpp- 44 Switch ( I guess that is the right switch ) Have 1 already but would I need 2 to get the 6 receiver capacity. I would not care to shell out $100 or so more for another Dpp- 44 switch IF I will save in the long run ( 4 months of paying $28 extra for the 2- 222's and I will have it paid for ) Might sound odd I know spending money now to save money in the future but I will be a Subscriber for the long Haul. $ 28 x 12 =$336.00 X 10 yrs $3360 or more in more years etc. So IF I need other receivers I can go that route Dual vs Single Mode.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

All Dish Network receivers beyond the first one (the highest classed receiver) incurr a fee. The fee is based on the number and type of outputs and the DVR status of the receiver.

Single output receiver fee is $7 ($7 per output)
Dual output receiver fee is $14 ($7 per output)
Single output DRV fee is $10 ($7 per output + $3 for DVR)
Dual output DVR fee is $17 ($7 per output + $3 for DVR)
Dual Output DVR with sling fee is $20 ($7 per output + $3 for DVR + $3 for sling?)

There is no differentiation between HD and SD or MPEG2 and MPEG4 and there is no way to avoid the fee.

It is not clear from your post exactly what your current status is but it sounds like you need to service 6 independent TV's.

If that is the case then the $28 per month seems to be the appropriate fee.

If that is not the case, please clarify.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The 222 and 222k are MPEG-4 dual tuner Duo class receivers. TV1 output is HD or SD, TV2 output is SD only (HD is downconverted).

Receivers beyond the first which is included in your subscription rate are priced at $7 per TV output (with DVRs being $3 more on top of that per box), so 2 extra Duos costs the same as 4 extra Solos. If you go with Solos you will have to pay full price for every box beyond the third.

The Dish 1000.2/1000.4 has an integrated "DPP43" switch which will run 3 dual-tuner receivers with no external switch needed.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Without OP's feedback each our guess will be good as other.
After Jim's post we should wait for OP clarification ...


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

I didn't see Jim's response until I posted mine. Hopefully we interpreted the OP correctly.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Jim5506 said:


> All Dish Network receivers beyond the first one (the highest classed receiver) incurr a fee. The fee is based on the number and type of outputs and the DVR status of the receiver.
> 
> Single output receiver fee is $7 ($7 per output)
> Dual output receiver fee is $14 ($7 per output)
> ...


All the information that has been provided by Jim5506 is correct. Depending on the installation and amount of TVs that you have you might have to support 6 rooms. I would be happy to assist you with this and look at your account. Since this is a public forum you can PM me your DISH Network account number or phone number and I can look into your account and give more information on what you might need. More clarification would be needed.


----------

